
Twitter Goes Mainstream - jcwentz
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122461906719455335.html
======
redrobot5050
This reads like a submarine PR-post. At least Twitter is trying to woo
investors and users alike with WSJ articles.

------
dazzawazza
For me I knew twitter had gone mainstream when I was reminded that the clocks
in the UK had gone back (to winter time) by a tweet from Stephen Fry!

------
ilamont
Twitter will be mainstream when everyone's mom and dad doesn't say "huh?" when
you say "I Twittered" or "tweeted" something.

------
chaostheory
twitter is on CNN everyday - if that's not mainstream I don't know what is

